# Welcome to the Wyndham forum



## Makai Guy (Aug 9, 2006)

Welcome to our newest forum on the TUG BBS.

All of the resort systems under the Wyndham umbrella may be discussed here.  Currently this is Equivest, Fairfield, Pahio, Trendwest, and Worldmark.

If traffic warrants, we may eventually split these out into separate sub-forums, but for the time being, please identify which system you are referring to in your thread title.  

Note that discussion of individual resorts, on matters not related to their affiliation with the larger group, may fit better in the individual regional discussion forums.


----------



## GT1 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Relatively new to actively posting on BBS ...*

but I wondered why when I just logged in to see this new forum all the threads showed up without being in *bold* letters?  In other BBS that I post at all the threads I have not looked at show up bold and those that I've read show up as normal print.  Is this normal on TUG BBS or is something the matter?  .

Debbie in FL


----------



## Dave M (Aug 10, 2006)

There's no difference between this and other forums. However, most of the threads currently in this forum are older threads that have been moved here (because of their subject matter) from other forums. As new threads are started, you'll see the same bold or no-bold as for other forums.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 10, 2006)

*What is the difference between Trendwest and Worldmark?*

We own at Worldmark and am curious why Trendwest is separated from Worldmark.   What makes them different?  Thanks.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 10, 2006)

If you are referring to the title description, some people relate to Trendwest as the developer and resort manager, others, as owners, to Worldmark. Also, some resorts (such as one I saw last week in Victoria) have the Trendwest name on the sign. Thus, both are listed so that people relating to either name will know this is the proper forum.


----------



## RichM (Aug 10, 2006)

WorldMark the Club is an independent, non-profit corporation for the purpose of holding the titles to the properties, free and clear, and for promulgating rules concerning the usage thereof.

Trendwest is a subsidiary of the new Cendant spinoff, Wyndham Vacation Ownership.

WorldMark the Club has an exclusive agreement with Trendwest Resorts, Inc. to develop new resorts in exchange for Trendwest being the sole proprieter of the "new" credits created by the introduction of new resorts into the WorldMark system.

WorldMark the Club also has a management contract, currently held by Trendwest Resorts, Inc., to manage and maintain the WorldMark-owned resorts and handle reservations and day-to-day resort operations.

The "WorldMark by Trendwest" signs signify the fact that Trendwest built the resort, but it is a WorldMark-owned property.

When you buy credits from Trendwest, you are buying WorldMark credits.

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 15, 2006)

Thank you all.


----------

